# IUI Sucess rate on FF??



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I havent been on here for a while and what a year i have had, i concieved after 4 months of clomid in october 2006( 3 weeks after buying a puppy) but had a miscarriage in november, was a really horrible experiance so decided to give it all a rest for a few months. in feb i went back to hospital and got 4 more months of clomid and they were all BFN's and on 18 may 2007 at 11 months old my darling puppy died! life is so horrible sometimes ( but some of the stories on here make me feel selfish as its probably not as bad as alot of things people go through on here.

Anyway i have just been called formy IUI treatment after 15 months on the waiting list and just wondered what the sucess rate of this process? and how many people that come on here have had this treatment and concieved with it?
My doctor had said it seems to work well with people who have concieved in the past and that it may be a good chance for us? does anyone agree with this statement or is he just keeping me possitive??
Any advice and chitchat would be lovely.

Gail
xxx


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi Gail

You have been through a tough time this year so sending you big hugs  

I was told the success rate for iui is between 10-20% Although this depends on individual factors, age, sperm quality etc. Me and dh were given a 20% chance from our clinic.

Fortunately iui worked 2nd time round for us.

Good luck to you for your tx i hope you get the BFP you long for

Eimer xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Gail,

Sorry to hear all you have been through  .  As Eimer says the top chance for IUI to work is about 20%, but I have had 3 goes in total at IUI and 2 of then resulted in a BFP, so it definitely can work.  If you look on the BFP thread there is the list of all of us on there who have had success.

Good luck  

Minkey x


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

well this is fantastic news and i am so happy for you both. These replies have given me some hope , we have our first appt friday and DH has to give a sample so it will be taken from there so wish me luck.

Thanks for your lovely words 
i will keep you informed 
Gail


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

gail -  what a tough time you have had.

I m/c in December 2005 after getting a BFP on my first cycle of clomid.....then nothing no more BFP's...had a lap and dye which showed all OK apart from a cyst on left tube.

Had my first medicated IUI in March and am now 23 weeks pregnant   still can't believe it.

Fingerscrossed it works for you.

SarahXXXX


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Just wanted to say had sad I was to read of your horrendous year - you poor things!

I think the figures are between 9- 20% & some clinics have more success than others but the really BIG advantage you have, & it should mean you are near the 20% chance if you are "unexplained IF", is your age.

Don't be put off if your first go doesn't work, lots of girls on here have had success on their 2nd, 3rd or even 4th go!

Good luck! Hope you get lucky first time!    

Jess x


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi there- I'm another one - conceived on 2nd iui and now 24 weeks pg - in fact Sarah Stewart and i were on the same thread when we were going through tx - and there was at least one other bfp at around the same time on that thread!

So positive thoughts sweetie - it really can happen!

Best of luck!!!

GT


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

BFP first time round with IUI.... I have pco's and DH low sperm count... Work that one out if you can   

Sweetcheeks & Drew xxx​


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi,

I had 2 'natural' IUI's in 2005 which were both BFN, found it really hard so had a break of a year we carried on ttc incase anything hapened which it didn't.

Had 3rd IUI in 2006 which was medicated this time and we had a BFP and not only that it was twins  

Donna xx


----------



## twinbutterfly (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi everyone
Gail sounds like you have been through it, good luck for Aug.
I am on my 2nd IUI, last time my foll growen to 1.5 but then on the next scan everything had got smaller.So they stopped tx. Got home and had af so that was why everything got smaller. I start again tomorrow and can't wait.
Fingers crossed for the both of us, i am 26 and everyone i know has a baby it is so hard.   
This message board helps alot hearing alot of people going though the same and alot of bfp.


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Gail
It worked second time for us to, so keep positive and good luck. It really does sound like you have had a rubbish year and I want to wish you loads of luck for the future.

Twinbutterfly good luck to you to, really hope you both get the bfps you are hoping for


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi, 

It worked 2nd and 3rd time for us, sadly m/c on 2nd but as you can see now have a beautiful daughter.

Good luck.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

This really has given me hope guys,
I went to the hospital yesterday for the chit chat and to sign all the forms and stuff and came away with my backpack of not so goodies!!!!( sharps box/needles etc)

I am traumatised at the thought of using these needles in my tummy everyday for 7 days. I really didn't expect it i thought it wasn't everyone that had to have the injections and was kind of hoping because I ovulate naturally that I wouldn't need these! but hay I'm gonna have to get used to it.
I will be pallying up with the local chavs in the park asking them to do it for me (because my DH is terrified of needles and refuses point blank to help in any way shape or form!) as they probably are more experienced at doing this than i am!!!   

Anyway now i am just waiting for AF to arrive ( which should be tomorrow) and then i think its time to get started, i am so nervous about the scans while AF is there and also these injections


----------

